# Sod e-tyres



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

My wife's rear wheel has a slow puncture which she's finally sick of pumping back up. We paid e-tyres a few days back, booked for today. They rang this morning to say no one was in the area, so have refunded and cancelled. :roll:

I rang to local tyre place in Holbeach and they have two tyres in stock. We can turn up whenever we like and it's £10 cheaper.

I guess I know where I'm taking mine next time.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I found something similar when recently looking for 4 new BFG tyres for my Discovery.
I checked most of the interweb and 4x4 specialist suppliers and the cheapest was Oponeo in Poland. I budgeted an ambitious £10 per wheel for fitting and balance.

On checking a well respected local supplier their price was only £4 over the web/fitting price; tyres in stock, tyres made 2 months ago and we can do them right now for you Sir.
Hardly needed thinking about, no hassle and the violent steering shake at 50 gone too.

And while I was there I checked the price of tyres for the TT; that was pretty good too.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

She's just sent me a message. It had a nail in it. I'm surprised it lasted so long!


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

£10 for fitting and balancing? Most places round me are nearly £20 for this


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yeah, I did say ambitious although a better word would have been optimistic and explains why I snapped up the tyre place offer.

I did find a place locally that charged a tenner but it was in a shed on a farm 20 miles away and on Google street view didn't look too inviting!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Pugwash69 said:


> She's just sent me a message. It had a nail in it. I'm surprised it lasted so long!


Nails are usually good at sealing the hole they make: just got to be wary of their length in case they rip the inside of the tyre to pieces.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It was apparently a 10mm nail, tiny. She's been putting off replacement for over two months with my electric pump in the boot. It would sometimes stay inflated fine for days on end, then suddenly go flat parked up.


----------

